# How to Create a Talking Pirate Plaque with a Gemmy Skull, Part II



## Haunter

Next, lay out where on the board you would like to position the swords and your Gemmy skull, and mark the positions of (a) where you want to mount the swords (ideally two locations for each sword), (b) 

where the round protrusions on the bottom of your skull come in contact with the board (for mounting the skull on the board), and (c) four points adjacent to the loops also on the bottom of the skull (for 

securing the skull with wire). I suggest using wire to secure both the swords and the skull so they can be easily removed for fending off aggressive house guests or for application in another prop in the future.









Now, take that drill you bought yourself for Christmas and drill holes for mounting the swords and skull. Drill two holes into the board on either side of each sword at the top and bottom, two (or four) holes to 

seat the round protrusions on the bottom of the skull onto the board, and four holes adjacent to the loops on the bottom of the skull.









Keep that drill handy because you now have to make a wide opening on the board so that you can turn your skull on and off after the skull is mounted.









Take that beautiful piece of fabric you found at the thrift shop or in your linen closet (the wife will never know!) and lay it over the board so it drapes nicely on the front. Use your staple gun to secure the fabric 

on the back.
I found this to be the most frustrating step because it was difficult to staple the fabric so that it laid nicely. Oh, be sure to check that you are NOT using staples that are too long. (I found out the hard 

way...ouch!)









Continued in Part III...


----------

